

Due to the success of Groupon.com there so many clones of the site. - ronnwer

What's your thought on Groupon clones? Will they have a chance to survive in the market? How can Groupon stay ahead?
======
derekc
Always space in any market for competitors. Check out yipit.com for an
aggregation of such deals.

~~~
ronnwer
cool thanks

